# Bay Flats Lodge - "Grindin' it Out"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
April 27, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
This week has been a â€œgrindâ€, to say the least. Last weekend, before we began to see the wind strengthen, anglers were recognizing good catches in clean water conditions that were not hard to find. Some folks even made it out to the mid-bay reefs in San Antonio Bay and had their way with the trout. Not all of the fish on top of the shell were big fish, but the action was non-stop and filled the day full of fun out on the water for some first-time saltwater anglers who were visiting the lodge.

Since last weekend, however, the wind has been off and on, building and then subsiding, and then building again, which has made things much more difficult for anglers who are looking for quick and easy limits. Those who have been willing to stick it out and persevere most of the day are the ones who have been successful. We canâ€™t really say thereâ€™s been a lull in the action this week, because there has been a lot of catching going on. However, with the exception of a couple really nice trout taken while wade fishing with lures just before Sundayâ€™s cold front rolled in, we donâ€™t seem to have seen the size of fish this past week that we have become accustom to seeing this spring. This could be due to any of a number of reasons, but increasing winds over the past few days certainly has not helped anyone.

With dirty water conditions produced by high winds, it can sometimes be difficult to notice any bait activity - the bait may very well be there, but you just cannot seeing it. Thatâ€™s what a lot of folks have had to deal with frequently this spring, at least here along our portion of the coast. From a natural bait perspective, our San Antonio Bay system is now reaping certain benefits from the large amounts of rainfall received over the past eighteen months and from the opening of Cedar Bayou to our south - our bay is filled with bait (mullet, shrimp, shad, crab, etc.). We know the bait is there, but finding it can often require a certain level of patience and a willingness to try different things that we have learned throughout the years.

Donâ€™t give up on a location just because you find it to be holding dirty water. Learn to take advantage of the slightest hint of bait activity, regardless of the waterâ€™s color. If you see a single mullet jump, or if you notice a couple tail swirls at the surface, stop and look the area over thoroughly before leaving - you may have happened upon a jackpot and just donâ€™t realize it. With the pattern weâ€™ve seen lately, it is highly recommended that once you do find the bite, you should probably stay with it for as long as possible. Many anglers have reported having to reposition themselves slightly throughout the day in order to stay with the fish, but you have to stay with them or you wonâ€™t catch â€˜em. Until we talk again, have fun out there, and be safe!

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*






























*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Plentiful sunshine. High 82F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies early will give way to cloudy skies late. Low 73F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High near 85F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy in the evening with more clouds for later at night. Low 76F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Windy with a few clouds from time to time. High near 85F. Winds SSE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Saturday Night 90 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Partly cloudy and windy with thunderstorms becoming likely overnight. Potential for severe thunderstorms. Low 63F. SSE winds shifting to NW at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate to strong northeast winds this morning will become weak to moderate later in the morning hours. A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected over the Gulf waters tonight becoming moderate Friday. Onshore flow will increase Saturday ahead of the next cold front with small craft advisory conditions likely. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible Saturday night and Sunday morning along the front. Strong offshore flow will occur behind the front with additional small craft advisories likely especially over the offshore waters. Onshore flow will resume on Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*All Things Bay Flats*






1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*'The Flats Suite"*






We just booked 2 families (9 people) in the Flats.


----------

